# Here's my videos..



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Finally got them downloaded.2 are in the same parking lot. 1 at night. Nothing great.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wee need that snowwww//// nice vids


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Clean vids GV!...

Was that your wipers I heard squeakin'?.. what no FF on board to curb those pesky things? 

Looked pretty close on that Caddy too!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't ever get in my way!:realmad:


You know I thought about the FF on wipers but I don't think it would a good idea.

I picked up one of those suction cup camera holders works pretty good.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The suction cup holder works well, I need one. Great job!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

grandview;461930 said:


> You know I thought about the FF on wipers but I don't think it would a good idea.
> 
> I picked up one of those suction cup camera holders works pretty good.


I'm glad you refrained from using the FF on the wipers, that shows real constraint right there...looks like the 12 step program is workin for ya. 

I was gonna ask you what camera mount you used...looks like it worked great, very stable..maybe even more so than when the driver runs out of FF on a holiday weekend 

Just jerkin your chain GV...


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great videos man that church of whatever it is big lot . you shoot your video nice and steady for working solo


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

don't know the reason i sat here all season, nothin to show but this brandnew tatoo.......blew out my flip-flops steped on a po top.........

after the first vid i had to go through my comp and play some buffet SWEET


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

powerjoke;461947 said:


> don't know the reason i sat here all season, nothin to show but this brandnew tatoo.......blew out my flip-flops steped on a po top.........
> 
> after the first vid i had to go through my comp and play some buffet SWEET


That was my phone ringing!

This is what I use to mount the camera on.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...unpak&lp=9&type=product&cp=1&id=1176506228750


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice like a state trooper


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mike psd;462043 said:


> nice like a state trooper


Like Officer GV....


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video you should have ramed that mini van lol


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice GV!! Thanks for the heads up on the cam mount, I was going to ask about that. Gotsta go git onea dem!!!!! Have a pint of FF on me!!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

B&B;462060 said:


> Like Officer GV....


Is that a can of FF in his fanny pack or is he just happy to see me????


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice videos!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's my wifes camera mounted in the holder.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We all know thats your pink cam.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You got me. I used her camera to take the picture!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL !!!

Is that beacuse you can't hold on to yours? ??? Maybe you shouldnt have FF it


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

That was great Grandview...I love watching snow plow videos...Thanks for the info on the mount...been looking for something like that.
Merry Christmas
Daner


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice job. how do you like the V plow. What kind of truck??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's a 2002 F250 . Once you go V you don't go back.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I dug out a 25$ Best Buy gift card I got last year for Christmas and just ordered that camera mount...LOL! Bonus !


----------

